# I gironi di Champions 2022/2023.



## admin (25 Agosto 2022)

Tutti i giorni di Champions 2022/2023.

*QUI NON si parla del girone del Milan.

In aggiornamento LIVE*

Gruppo A: Ajax, Liverpool, Napoli, Rangers

Gruppo B: Porto, Atletico, Bayer L, Bruges

Gruppo C: Bayern, Barcellona, Inter, Viktoria Plzen

Gruppo D: Eintracht, Tottenham, Sporting, Marsiglia

Gruppo E: Milan, Chelsea, Salisburgo, Dinamo Zagabria

Gruppo F: Real Madrid, Lipsia, Shakthar, Celtic

Gruppo G: Manchester City, Siviglia, BVB, Copenaghen

Gruppo H: PSG, Juventus, Benfica, Maccabi


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tutti i giorni di Champions 2022/2023.
> 
> *QUI NON si parla del girone del Milan.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tutti i giorni di Champions 2022/2023.
> 
> *QUI NON si parla del girone del Milan.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## David Gilmour (25 Agosto 2022)

Pulcinelli col Liverpool e Ajax.


----------



## jumpy65 (25 Agosto 2022)

Salisburgo non male


----------



## mandraghe (25 Agosto 2022)

Edit: bene!


----------



## David Gilmour (25 Agosto 2022)

Benfica con i gobbi.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Agosto 2022)

Per la Juve odierna un girone con Benfica e PSG é tutto fuorche semplice.


----------



## Zenos (25 Agosto 2022)

Ottimo Benfica alla mafia


----------



## mandraghe (25 Agosto 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Benfica con i gobbi.




La peggiore che potevano beccare. Visti l'altro giorno, son molto forti e talentuosi.


----------



## David Gilmour (25 Agosto 2022)

Inter con Bayern e Barcellona.


----------



## Zenos (25 Agosto 2022)

Ahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Swaitak (25 Agosto 2022)

Ottimo per l'Inda


----------



## mandraghe (25 Agosto 2022)

Fozza Indaaaaa ahahahahahah


----------



## Raryof (25 Agosto 2022)

Mamma che bello


----------



## Zenos (25 Agosto 2022)

Merdddddde


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tutti i giorni di Champions 2022/2023.
> 
> *QUI NON si parla del girone del Milan.
> 
> ...



Ahahahhaha le melme


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Agosto 2022)

Si è inceppato il vodoo!!!!!!


----------



## SoloMVB (25 Agosto 2022)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh che bei gironi per melme e vermi


----------



## Raryof (25 Agosto 2022)

Piaciuta la terza fascia Inda?


----------



## Andris (25 Agosto 2022)

brutti i gironi di gobbi, inter e napoli

stavolta nessuno ha avuto culo


----------



## Baba (25 Agosto 2022)

Hahahah Barcellona e Bayern hahahaha


----------



## TheKombo (25 Agosto 2022)

Come l'avrà presa Limone ?


----------



## David Gilmour (25 Agosto 2022)

TheKombo ha scritto:


> Come l'avrà presa Limone ?


Sta già cercando la scusa per l'eliminazione.


----------



## Ecthelion (25 Agosto 2022)

La faccia di Limone vorrei vedere hahaha


----------



## Raryof (25 Agosto 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Hahahah Barcellona e Bayern hahahaha


Lottano per il terzo posto, godooooo, speriamo becchino la più scarsa adesso.


----------



## mandraghe (25 Agosto 2022)

TheKombo ha scritto:


> Come l'avrà presa Limone ?




"Spiaze per i ragassi"


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Agosto 2022)

Si spruzza!


----------



## bmb (25 Agosto 2022)

ahahahaahahahahah oltre che avergli tolto lo scudetto li abbiamo fatti anche eliminare ai gironi


----------



## Zenos (25 Agosto 2022)

Ora un bel Olympique Marsiglia ai gobbi e Rangers alle melme


----------



## Raryof (25 Agosto 2022)

Non becchiamo il Marsiglia godo.


----------



## Andris (25 Agosto 2022)

Gonde uscirà ai gironi anche con questo gruppetto...


----------



## Baba (25 Agosto 2022)

Su Indafans hanno già finito le lacrime


----------



## mandraghe (25 Agosto 2022)

Il girone del Real è praticamente un girone di Europa League.


----------



## jumpy65 (25 Agosto 2022)

Gruppo D debolissimo


----------



## Raryof (25 Agosto 2022)

Brugge nel B


----------



## jumpy65 (25 Agosto 2022)

Anche il B debolissimo


----------



## gabri65 (25 Agosto 2022)

Mamma Lubamba con il mestruo, ha rovesciato il pentolone.


----------



## bmb (25 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tutti i giorni di Champions 2022/2023.
> 
> *QUI NON si parla del girone del Milan.
> 
> ...


Gironi libidinosi.


----------



## jumpy65 (25 Agosto 2022)

Juve non facilissimo


----------



## Zenos (25 Agosto 2022)

Ottimo maccabei alla rube


----------



## Raryof (25 Agosto 2022)

Pinze per l'Inda, bene, scarsi e quarto posto per loro.
EL per l'Inda, giovedì arriviamo.


----------



## mandraghe (25 Agosto 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> Juve non facilissimo




Juve e Inter difficilissimi. Se non fai 6 punti con le squadre deboli sei out.


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tutti i giorni di Champions 2022/2023.
> 
> *QUI NON si parla del girone del Milan.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Raryof (25 Agosto 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Juve e Inter difficilissimi. Se non fai 6 punti con le squadre deboli sei out.


No è che quelle 2 non vanno a casa ai gironi, per l'Inda non c'è storia e purtroppo per loro beccano il terzo posto.


----------



## Chrisdm (25 Agosto 2022)

gobbi rischiano tanto, benfica gran squadra


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tutti i giorni di Champions 2022/2023.
> 
> *QUI NON si parla del girone del Milan.
> 
> ...



Sky in lutto, hanno dato voto ai sorteggi 5/4,5


----------



## mandraghe (25 Agosto 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> No è che quelle 2 non vanno a casa ai gironi, per l'Inda non c'è storia e purtroppo per loro beccano il terzo posto.




Si, si, intendevo infatti che passare agli ottavi sarà complicato. 

Che poi finissero a giocare in Europa League non sarebbe male.


----------



## folletto (25 Agosto 2022)

Derby degli indebitati partita da non perdere


----------



## Gamma (25 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tutti i giorni di Champions 2022/2023.
> 
> *QUI NON si parla del girone del Milan.
> 
> ...


Il Napoli passerà faticando, ma passerà.

Per noi non sarà semplice, ma poteva andare molto peggio. Basterà giocare come sappiamo.

La Juve se la vede brutta ma alla fine passerà.

L'Inter... sogno un gol del Presidente che li cacci dalla Champions.


----------



## David Gilmour (25 Agosto 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Su Indafans hanno già finito le lacrime


Stanno sclerando. Già invocano il 4 posto per vincere la seconda stella senza perdere energie.


----------



## Zenos (25 Agosto 2022)

Impazzito Carletto


----------



## folletto (25 Agosto 2022)

Eppure le melme io non le vedo spacciate, se il Barca dovesse andare male male qualche possibilità ce l’hanno, 6 punti col Viktoria sono sicuri, se vincono in casa col Barca se la giocano


----------



## TheKombo (25 Agosto 2022)

Il Napoli può giocarsela ma non sarà semplice, la Juve attuale il girone non lo passa e comunque il Benfica sarà un avversario tostissimo, l'Inter può già pensare al giovedì sera


----------



## Raryof (25 Agosto 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Il Napoli passerà faticando, ma passerà.
> 
> Per noi non sarà semplice, ma poteva andare molto peggio. Basterà giocare come sappiamo.
> 
> ...


La Juve in Portogallo farà fatica, proprio per il modo di giocare che è totalmente l'opposto di quello dei portoghesi.


----------



## chicagousait (25 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tutti i giorni di Champions 2022/2023.
> 
> *QUI NON si parla del girone del Milan.
> 
> ...


Il Napoli si giocherà il passaggio con l'Ajax ma dovrebbe riuscire a farcela

Il girone degli ingiocabili, indomabili, indebitati  

Anche il girone della Juve non è semplice, il Benfica è una squadra tosta e rognosa.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Agosto 2022)

La moglie del cornuto turco dovrà fare gli straordinari per sfiancare preventivamente quelli del Bayern e del Barca, se no il maritino non passa il girone.

Sarà dura con Kessie, povera figliola.


----------



## Cataldinho (25 Agosto 2022)

Girone peggiore indubbiamente quello dell'Inter. Il Napoli se la può giocare. Non vedo come troppo difficile il girone della juve, il Benfica può essere scomodo, ma si dovrebbero giocare il 1° posto col psg.
Il nostro è di sicuro un buon girone, bisogna fare assolutamente bene. Speriamo che arbitri e proprietà non mettano troppo i bastoni tra le ruote.

P.S: girone di scappati di casa per Real e Tottenham, riuscirà gonde a farsi eliminare ancora?


----------



## ILMAGO (25 Agosto 2022)

Milan e napoli fortunati, Juve e Inter sfortunati.

Possono passare Milan Juve e Napoli. 

inter serve un mezzo miracolo sportivo con il suicidio del Barcellona per il secondo anno di fila.


----------



## Giangy (25 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tutti i giorni di Champions 2022/2023.
> 
> *QUI NON si parla del girone del Milan.
> 
> ...


Quando si sapranno le date dei match di Champions?


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Agosto 2022)

gozzo sarà distrutto.


----------



## mandraghe (25 Agosto 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Milan e napoli fortunati, Juve e Inter sfortunati.
> 
> Possono passare Milan Juve e Napoli.
> 
> inter serve un mezzo miracolo sportivo con il suicidio del Barcellona per il secondo anno di fila.


 Il Napoli non lo so, è molto equilibrato, puoi arrivare primo ma anche quarto. Giocare in Scozia non è mai facile.


----------



## Maximo (25 Agosto 2022)

Sulla carta i gironi peggiori sono capitati proprio a Inda e Ladri


----------



## Rudi84 (25 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tutti i giorni di Champions 2022/2023.
> 
> *QUI NON si parla del girone del Milan.
> 
> ...


Ma tra le melme e il barcellona passa chi ha più debiti o chi farà più punti in classifica?


----------



## Zenos (25 Agosto 2022)

Ma che è successo a Zanetti?ha la faccia a 16:9


----------



## ILMAGO (25 Agosto 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Il Napoli non lo so, è molto equilibrato, puoi arrivare primo ma anche quarto. Giocare in Scozia non è mai facile.


Vero, ma partendo da 3 fascia beccare Ajax in prima è tanta tanta roba dai! L’avessimo beccata noi anno prossimo…
Poi vero che possono chiudere quarti. Ma possono pure passare.


----------



## mandraghe (25 Agosto 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma che è successo a Zanetti?ha la faccia a 16:9




A un certo punto il presentatore si è confuso e gli ha urlato "Presidente? Presidente!" (cit.)


----------



## mil77 (25 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tutti i giorni di Champions 2022/2023.
> 
> *QUI NON si parla del girone del Milan.
> 
> ...


Adesso la speranza è che i cugini 3 giorni dopo il derby vadano a Barcellona o forse anche meglio a Monaco.


----------



## Zenos (25 Agosto 2022)

A Nedved lo prenderei a pugni in faccia


----------



## mil77 (25 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tutti i giorni di Champions 2022/2023.
> 
> *QUI NON si parla del girone del Milan.
> 
> ...


e si spera anche che avendo nel girone la Juve, il psg non dia ai bianconeri Paredes...


----------



## Solo (25 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tutti i giorni di Champions 2022/2023.
> 
> *QUI NON si parla del girone del Milan.
> 
> ...


All'Inter è andata male. Speriamo finiscano in Europa League.


----------



## sacchino (25 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tutti i giorni di Champions 2022/2023.
> 
> *QUI NON si parla del girone del Milan.
> 
> ...


E anche quest'anno l'Inter vincerà l'Europa League.


----------



## David Gilmour (25 Agosto 2022)

sacchino ha scritto:


> E anche quest'anno l'Inter NON vincerà l'Europa League.


----------



## kekkopot (25 Agosto 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Inter con Bayern e Barcellona.


Ho la sensazione che riceveranno una piallata dal Bayern che ce la ricorderemo per un pò.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tutti i giorni di Champions 2022/2023.
> 
> *QUI NON si parla del girone del Milan.
> 
> ...



Le m… non hanno fatto ricorso?


----------



## hiei87 (25 Agosto 2022)

Incredibile come i gobbi prendano sempre un girone facile. Assurdo.
C'è da sperare che l'inter arrivi almeno agli ottavi. Sarebbe un problema in ottica campionato se uscissero subito, come è probabile.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (25 Agosto 2022)

L'Inter col Barcellona se la gioca tranquillamente


----------



## Buciadignho (25 Agosto 2022)

Ahah, comunque l'Inter l'abbiamo inguaiata 

Niente seconda stella, girone della morte ed ora finiamo l'opera con il giovane difensore del Chelsea e lasciamoli con Acerbi.


----------



## Solo (25 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Ahah, comunque l'Inter l'abbiamo inguaiata
> 
> Niente seconda stella, girone della morte ed ora finiamo l'opera con il giovane difensore del Chelsea e lasciamoli con Acerbi.


Insomma. Alla fine se non cedono nessuno ed escono direttamente ai giorni della CL rischiano di diventare i favoriti per il campionato. Se poi vediamo pure Leao ciao.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Agosto 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> *Ahah, comunque l'Inter l'abbiamo inguaiata *
> 
> Niente seconda stella, girone della morte ed ora finiamo l'opera con il giovane difensore del Chelsea e lasciamoli con Acerbi.



È ancora troppo poco. Devono fallire


----------



## Buciadignho (25 Agosto 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Insomma. Alla fine se non cedono nessuno ed escono direttamente ai giorni della CL rischiano di diventare i favoriti per il campionato. Se poi vediamo pure Leao ciao.


Leao non si vende adesso, fidati.

Neanche loro credo che cederanno qualcuno. Vogliono fare il colpaccio quest'anno. Cavoli loro. Certo che gli escono una 15ina di milioni degli ottavi, chissà quanti per le vittorie ai gironi e se vanno in EL cambia poco, anzi.

Questi non escono, si qualificheranno in EL, ogni centesimo conta per loro.


----------



## SoloMVB (25 Agosto 2022)

Auguro a fogne e interisti una bella finale di Europa League tra di loro,non sarebbe male tenerli impegnati tutti i giovedì fino a maggio.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Agosto 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Auguro a fogne e interisti una bella finale di Europa League tra di loro,non sarebbe male tenerli impegnati tutti i giovedì fino a maggio.



Una finale tra loro no perché poi una delle due vince. Meglio le semifinali.


----------



## SoloMVB (25 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Una finale tra loro no perché poi una delle due vince. Meglio le semifinali.


Giusto.


----------



## mandraghe (25 Agosto 2022)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Incredibile come i gobbi prendano sempre un girone facile. Assurdo.
> C'è da sperare che l'inter arrivi almeno agli ottavi. Sarebbe un problema in ottica campionato se uscissero subito, come è probabile.



Attenzione che il Benfica non è una squadretta. Li ho visti l’altro giorno e ti dico che sono molto pericolosi, come filosofia di gioco sono molto simili al Milan con alcune individualità notevoli. Non sarà semplice per la Juve e neanche per il PSG.


----------



## sampapot (26 Agosto 2022)

sono contento per lo sfinter...avranno da sudare un bel pò....i gobbi se la giocheranno, ma vista la loro attitudine europea, penso (e spero) che giocheranno in Europa League


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Agosto 2022)

Raga è inutile che godete, gli ingiocabili ne vincono 6 su 6 (così come in campionato 38 su 38)


----------



## hiei87 (26 Agosto 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Attenzione che il Benfica non è una squadretta. Li ho visti l’altro giorno e ti dico che sono molto pericolosi, come filosofia di gioco sono molto simili al Milan con alcune individualità notevoli. Non sarà semplice per la Juve e neanche per il PSG.


Nel doppio confronto gli daranno sicuramente del filo da torcere, però poi sono capaci di perdere punti col Maccabi.
Speriamo siano riusciti a sostituire bene Nunez.


----------

